# So, after a short Hiatis I am back! Got a NEW horse too!



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

I have been gone for awhile and decided to post again! I recently lost my QH gelding in August to a fall......he was 31 years old. It was hard and I miss him dearly!  

I picked up a little Arabian mare rescue horse shortly after Dandy passed. She is Egyptian and SO sweet! Her name is Camria or Cami for short. She's 19, and pregnant......not exactly my ideal thing for her being she's older but that's what irresponsible choices people make and leave for other's to clean up. Anyways I've had her since September and now she's all fat and sassy!!! She's doing SO good, getting a belly!!! I will attach some photos of her for you all to see!! These are take two months after she's been with me.

Jenn


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

*The week of.......*

These photos below are photos of her about a week after I brought her home and she'd gained a few pounds.....still quite bony. I can already tell a BIG difference in her coat and her eyes and the way she trots around. When I first brought her home she just stood around and didn't move much. Now she runs with my other Arabian and tosses her head and whinneys at me and comes when you call her!

Anyways, here are the semi BEFORE photos of her!


----------



## Grumman (Oct 18, 2007)

hey hi, how nice, very nice she is very pretty. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome back, so sorry to hear about the lose of your qh. Sounds like you have a very nice new girl and 1 on the way!. She has kind eyes and I love her coloring.


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you! She's really very sweet.


----------

